# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  CM België

## leeuwine

Hallo allemaal,

reeds een jaar of 2 val ik van ziekenfonds naar werkloosheidsuitkering dan weer werken dan weer terug op ziekenfonds,
nu ben ik in beroep aan het gaan tegen de beslissing van de arbeidsgeneesheer,
wat ik zo bizar vind is dat CM zelf dat beroep doet,
een jusiste van hun staat mij dus gratis bij,
ik heb zoiets van wat gaat daarvan komen ? :Confused: 
Alé ja ik heb er weinig vertrouwen in dat ik ga verkrijgen waar ik recht op heb :Frown: 
Iemand van jullie hier ervaring mee ?

Liefs nog 
Leeuwine

----------

